# Baresi vs Maldini



## Guglielmo90 (14 Novembre 2018)

Creo questo sondaggio perché vorrei aprire questo confronto, per chi ha avuto la fortuna di averli visti giocare entrambi, su chi secondo voi è il migliore tra i due Capitani storici del Milan. 
I termini di paragone sono tutti: dalle caratteristiche tecniche a quelle umane.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Novembre 2018)

F. B. #6


----------



## Nils (14 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Creo questo sondaggio perché vorrei aprire questo confronto, per chi ha avuto la fortuna di averli visti giocare entrambi, su chi secondo voi è il migliore tra i due Capitani storici del Milan.
> I termini di paragone sono tutti: dalle caratteristiche tecniche a quelle umane.



Per me impossibile scegliere fra uno e l'altro,
sono stati due fuoriclasse assoluti che vergognosamente non hanno vinto entrambi il pallone d'oro,
Baresi era un vero regista, un Pirlo e un Nesta agglomerati nello stesso giocatore,
Paolo un giocatore totale, senza punti deboli, ma meno organizzatore di gioco rispetto a Franco.
Umanamente impeccabili entrambi, forse nella vita privata Baresi ha avuto qualche problemuccio in più.


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Novembre 2018)

come giocatori poco paragonabili
come comportamento in campo e fuori : Baresi
Purtroppo Baresi ha fatto un grosso errore nella vita...


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Novembre 2018)

Visti giocare entrambi, baresi solo negli ultimi 5/6 anni, maldini per tutta la carriera in pratica...
Per me solo un capitano! Maldini lo ha sostituito benissimo, abbiamo vinto tantissimo e lo ammiro e ringrazio ma... Baresi era un giocatore di un'altra categoria... alzava la mano e chiamava i fuorigioco prima del guardalinee... da solo in difesa fermava chiunque.
Quella maglia rossonera col numero 6... ritirata perché davvero nessuno mai potrà fare ciò che ha fatto lui.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Novembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Visti giocare entrambi, baresi solo negli ultimi 5/6 anni, maldini per tutta la carriera in pratica...
> Per me solo un capitano! Maldini lo ha sostituito benissimo, abbiamo vinto tantissimo e lo ammiro e ringrazio ma... Baresi era un giocatore di un'altra categoria... alzava la mano e chiamava i fuorigioco prima del guardalinee... da solo in difesa fermava chiunque.
> Quella maglia rossonera col numero 6... ritirata perché davvero nessuno mai potrà fare ciò che ha fatto lui.



Di meglio non avrei potuto dire!


----------



## Zagor (14 Novembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Visti giocare entrambi, baresi solo negli ultimi 5/6 anni, maldini per tutta la carriera in pratica...
> Per me solo un capitano! Maldini lo ha sostituito benissimo, abbiamo vinto tantissimo e lo ammiro e ringrazio ma... Baresi era un giocatore di un'altra categoria... alzava la mano e chiamava i fuorigioco prima del guardalinee... da solo in difesa fermava chiunque.
> Quella maglia rossonera col numero 6... ritirata perché davvero nessuno mai potrà fare ciò che ha fatto lui.



Descrizione perfetta!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Novembre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> come giocatori poco paragonabili
> come comportamento in campo e fuori : Baresi
> Purtroppo Baresi ha fatto un grosso errore nella vita...



Cioè? Che errore?


----------



## gabri65 (14 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Creo questo sondaggio perché vorrei aprire questo confronto, per chi ha avuto la fortuna di averli visti giocare entrambi, su chi secondo voi è il migliore tra i due Capitani storici del Milan.
> I termini di paragone sono tutti: dalle caratteristiche tecniche a quelle umane.



Inarrivabili, tutti e due, e da non paragonare. Evidenziare una caratteristica di uno ti porta a vedere l'altro in difetto, sembra uno sminuirne il valore a seconda dell'argomento dettagliato.

Ma se vuoi proprio forzare, posso dire che forse tecnicamente e tatticamente come giocatore Maldini lo ritengo più completo e con più classe, avendo fatto anche il terzino. Più versatile. D'altra parte Baresi ha avuto carisma e autorità in mezzo al campo fino da quando aveva 18 anni, mentre Paolo ha fatto tutta la trafila in mezzo a dei campioni già affermati. Franco si è affermato praticamente da solo, senza poter imparare da colleghi di reparto. Si è fatto da solo, e faceva reparto da solo. Paolo ha avuto una carriera molto più lunga, arrivare a sollevare 5 CL non è da tutti, e in un calcio che è diventato sempre più fisico. Come ultima nota, devo dire che mi aspettavo da Baresi dirigente un ruolo più incisivo all'interno della società, fare il brand ambassador lo vedo un po' troppo ai margini. Da questo punto di vista Paolo ha sicuramente dimostrato molta più personalità e maggior spirito di coinvolgimento.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Novembre 2018)

Povero Paolo, perde 7-0


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Creo questo sondaggio perché vorrei aprire questo confronto, per chi ha avuto la fortuna di averli visti giocare entrambi, su chi secondo voi è il migliore tra i due Capitani storici del Milan.
> I termini di paragone sono tutti: dalle caratteristiche tecniche a quelle umane.



Nasce terzino destro, si afferma a sinistra ma finisce la carriera da centrale giocando sia in una difesa a 4 che a 3 nella carriera.
A tutta fascia nel calcio di sacchi, terzino tattico nel ciclo di capello e leader della difesa da centrale con ancelotti.
Per quanto baresi fosse il centrale di difesa ideale e perfetto, coi tempi di gioco in testa, io voto maldini perchè , appunto , lo reputo più completo.
Più forte fisicamente e tecnicamente.


----------



## malos (14 Novembre 2018)

Per me impossibile scegliere sono i miei due idoli.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Creo questo sondaggio perché vorrei aprire questo confronto, per chi ha avuto la fortuna di averli visti giocare entrambi, su chi secondo voi è il migliore tra i due Capitani storici del Milan.
> I termini di paragone sono tutti: dalle caratteristiche tecniche a quelle umane.



Meglio papà o mamma? Come si fa a scegliere? I due più grandi difensori della storia del calcio. Hanno giocato entrambi nel Milan. Pazzesco. 

Aggiungi Gianni Rivera, una spruzzata di Rocco, di Barone e di Cesarone, ed hai l'AC Milan.

Non si sceglie; si ama, si venera, si ricorda, si ringrazia.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Novembre 2018)

Due fenomeni come non ce ne sono mai stati, e come non ce ne saranno più.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Novembre 2018)

Inarrivabili, ma se devo proprio scelgo Paolo perché ha mantenuto i suoi standard fino a 40 anni suonati. Ma parliamo del centrale più forte di sempre e del terzino sinistro più forte di sempre.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Creo questo sondaggio perché vorrei aprire questo confronto, per chi ha avuto la fortuna di averli visti giocare entrambi, su chi secondo voi è il migliore tra i due Capitani storici del Milan.
> I termini di paragone sono tutti: dalle caratteristiche tecniche a quelle umane.



Franco Baresi, tutta la vita Franco Baresi, dentro e fuori dal campo, anche dopo il ritiro agonistico, unica vera bandiera rossonera.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2018)

La bellezza di questi due personaggi è che sono agli antipodi anche a livello culturale e sociale : uno figlio della gente, uomo amato dalla curva, l'altro figlio di Cesare Maldini, indimenticato capitano del milan.
Questa loro diversità segnerà anche la loro storia in rossonero nei comportamenti e nei rapporti coi tifosi.
Un vanto averli avuti entrambi e pure assieme nel milan.
Tassotti-maldini-costacurta-baresi non era una difesa, era molto di più.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Meglio papà o mamma? Come si fa a scegliere? I due più grandi difensori della storia del calcio. Hanno giocato entrambi nel Milan. Pazzesco.
> 
> Aggiungi Gianni Rivera, una spruzzata di Rocco, di Barone e di Cesarone, ed hai l'AC Milan.
> 
> Non si sceglie; si ama, si venera, si ricorda, si ringrazia.



Si, diciamo che non mi interessa moltissimo lo scegliere uno o l'altro, piuttosto un confronto tra i due a tutto campo


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si, diciamo che non mi interessa moltissimo lo scegliere uno o l'altro, piuttosto un confronto tra i due a tutto campo



In quel caso, Franco Baresi è semplicemente inarrivabile. In una classifica "pound for pound", senza distinzione di ruolo, tra i giocatori più forti degli ultimi 40 anni, va inserito nella categoria dei Maradona, Ronaldo Fenomeno, Messi e Cristiano.

C'è stato un periodo, tra il 1987 e il 1990, in cui il suo redimento toccò addirittura il metafisico, il trascendente, il sublime. Chiusure spietate, anticipi, uscite in dribbling a superare due o tre avversari.
Lodovico Maradei (eccezionale prima firma della Gazzetta) gli assegnò un 9 in uno Stella Rossa-Milan che io giudico la miglior partita della sua carriera, insieme alla finale col Brasile del 1994. Gigantesco, commovente. Credo non scese mai sotto l'8 in pagella in quella edizione di Coppa Campioni nei voti Gazzetta, contro Werder, Real Madrid e Steaua.

Il difensore più veloce che abbia mai visto (e i più giovani pensano fosse lento, perché rivedono i filmati del fine carriera quando era stempiato e stremato: che sacrilegio!).
Una tecnica sublime, che gli permetteva di uscire in dribbling dai pressi dell'area, ribaltare l'azione e giungere nela 3/4 avversaria.

E poi il coraggio, la rabbia interiore, la leadership. 

Non esisterà mai più un difensore così, credimi.


----------



## Milancholy (14 Novembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Inarrivabili, ma se devo proprio scelgo Paolo perché ha mantenuto i suoi standard fino a 40 anni suonati. Ma parliamo del centrale più forte di sempre e del terzino sinistro più forte di sempre.



Franco è stato il mio Capitano. Il simbolo del Milan "povero" della mia infanzia ed il mio primo amore calcistico. Forse Paolo in assoluto ha toccato vertici persino più elevati ma il carisma, la leadership silenziosa ma assoluta di Baresi restano per quanto mi riguarda inarrivabili. Sulla longevità ed il mantenimento degli standard non sono sinceramente concorde. Gli ultimi 3 anni di Maldini si sono dal mio (sofferto) punto di vista "trascinati" in manera piuttosto forzata. Perso completamente lo stacco nel gioco aereo ed abbastanza "piantato" quanto a reattività, ritengo abbia procrastinato eccessivamente un ritiro che sarebbe stato perfettamente calibrato sul trionfale epilogo della finale di Manchester.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Creo questo sondaggio perché vorrei aprire questo confronto, per chi ha avuto la fortuna di averli visti giocare entrambi, su chi secondo voi è il migliore tra i due Capitani storici del Milan.
> I termini di paragone sono tutti: dalle caratteristiche tecniche a quelle umane.


Non ci penso minimamente a mettere a confronto due Uomini e due Giocatori che rimarranno per sempre nel mio cuore rossonero...
Li adoro in tutto e per tutto...e sarò sempre riconoscente nei loro confronti per tutte le gioie che hanno saputo darmi...hanno lottato fino allo stremo...per Loro...per Noi...per il Milan
Ho votato Franco Baresi solamente per questioni anagrafiche...lui è il degno rappresentante del ''mio'' Milan...''croce e delizia''...''nel bene e nel male''...''dall'inferno al paradiso''...ma sempre e solo Milan..


----------



## Gas (14 Novembre 2018)

In campo Baresi era disumano. Stacca Maldini di tre spanne. Come personalità fuori dal campo invece scelgo Paolo.


----------



## Milancholy (14 Novembre 2018)

Quoto, sottoscrivo e ribadisco (ad occhi lucidi) il tutto, compreso il riferimento a Maradei... Smusserei (solo un filo) circa la tecnica pura, che mi sembra (oggettivamente) eccessivo definire sublime.


----------



## Milancholy (14 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> In quel caso, Franco Baresi è semplicemente inarrivabile. In una classifica "pound for pound", senza distinzione di ruolo, tra i giocatori più forti degli ultimi 40 anni, va inserito nella categoria dei Maradona, Ronaldo Fenomeno, Messi e Cristiano.
> 
> C'è stato un periodo, tra il 1987 e il 1990, in cui il suo redimento toccò addirittura il metafisico, il trascendente, il sublime. Chiusure spietate, anticipi, uscite in dribbling a superare due o tre avversari.
> Lodovico Maradei (eccezionale prima firma della Gazzetta) gli assegnò un 9 in uno Stella Rossa-Milan che io giudico la miglior partita della sua carriera, insieme alla finale col Brasile del 1994. Gigantesco, commovente. Credo non scese mai sotto l'8 in pagella in quella edizione di Coppa Campioni nei voti Gazzetta, contro Werder, Real Madrid e Steaua.
> ...



Quoto, sottoscrivo e ribadisco (ad occhi lucidi) il tutto, compreso il riferimento a Maradei... Smusserei (solo un filo) circa la tecnica pura, che mi sembra (oggettivamente) eccessivo definire sublime.


----------



## Gas (14 Novembre 2018)

Su Youtube c'è un video "Baresi vs Brazil", e ha quasi vinto Baresi... ho detto tutto...


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Novembre 2018)

Maldini è stato semplicemente un giocatore più completo. Inarrivabile.
E' passato dal calcio compassato di inizi fine anni '90 a quello più "atletico" e tattico del primi anni del 2000, inarrivabile come terzino, fuoriclasse come difensore centrale. Paolo ha avuto tutto: fisico, tecnica, personalità, la fortuna di una carriera con pochissimi infortuni, più di 20 anni di carriera al top, cosa impossibile per ogni altro atleta prima di lui.
Paolo avrebbe anche potuto fare la punta in carriera (non mi ricordo chi lo disse, forse Capello) talmente era bravo.
Capisco che Baresi dal punto di vista umano rappresenti per un vecchio cuore rossonero un simbolo, ma Maldini gli è stato superiore sotto quasi tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Lambro (14 Novembre 2018)

Franco Baresi.
Inarrivabile , ha raggiunto vette incredibili di prestazione, molte perfette senza la minima sbavatura, un carisma una forza un tempismo, quella faccia scolpita nella pietra sono per me il simbolo unico del Grande Milan.
Il suo tempismo nel tackle e negli anticipi è stato fenomenale come la sua capacità di uscire a testa alta dalla propria difesa palla al piede, in modo veloce e dinamico.
Avrà chiamato 8.000.000 fuorigiochi in vita sua con la manina alzata, non ho mai capito se questo fosse un grande esempio di sportività (no probabilmente) ma come conduceva quel Milan è cmq rimasto negli occhi di tutti, juventini interisti torinisti e che dir si voglia.
La finale di Pasadena poi, dopo essere appena stato operato di menisco, lo elegge a SemiDio di questo sport, fu il migliore in campo e solo per quello avrebbe meritato il pallone d'oro.
Gli fecero tirare un rigore che non avrebbe dovuto MAI tirare dopo una finale giocata a mezzogiorno con un caldo africano ed un umidità padana a soli 10 giorni dall'operazione di menisco.

Paolo è un grandissimo giocatore e arriva nella mia personale classifica all-time dei difensori immediatamente dopo Franco.
Purtroppo entrambi hanno vinto poco a livello di nazionale, anzi nulla, e questo gli toglie un po' di prestigio internazionale nelle classifiche di tutti i tempi (dove gente come Beckenbauer o Ramos la vedi preferita per i trofei vinti con le nazionali).

Non c'è niente da fare, per me quel milan fuori dal campo era Berlusconi ma dentro al campo è stato e sempre sarà Franco Baresi.

Peccato che poi nel suo secondo lavoro non abbia trovato smalto, lo vedo molto sacrificato come la sua calvizie mal curata


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Novembre 2018)

Diciamo che dalla parte di Baresi pende davvero tantissimo il fatto di essere andato in serie B con il Milan, mentre non sapremo mai se Paolo avrebbe fatto lo stesso. In ogni caso due giganti.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Novembre 2018)

Scelta impossibile per me. Resta il fatto che se chiedi a chiunque l'11 ideale della storia del calcio, ci sono entrambi, con giudizio unanime.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Novembre 2018)

Comunque gran bel sondaggio


----------



## Gas (14 Novembre 2018)

> Capisco che Baresi dal punto di vista umano rappresenti per un vecchio cuore rossonero un simbolo, ma Maldini gli è stato superiore sotto quasi tutti i punti di vista.



Ti prego, scrivilo che non hai mai visto giocare Baresi, scrivilo. Per piacere.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Novembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Comunque gran bel sondaggio



Grazie. Diciamo che non avendo avuto la fortuna di vedere giocare Baresi, e aver visto Maldini comunque solo negli ultimi 10 anni sono molto curioso. Come ho detto prima piu che di sapere chi era il migliore (cosa secondo me difficile da giudicare), conoscere di entrambi i punti di forza, i punti deboli e metterli a confronto. Ai piu senior vorrei chiedere anche: se doveste consigliare una partita del Milan di Baresi da guardare in cui quest'ultimo è stato eccezionale, quale consigliereste?


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Novembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ti prego, scrivilo che non hai mai visto giocare Baresi, scrivilo. Per piacere.



Visto l'argomento, la tua critica è fuori luogo. Si parla di leggende, ognuno ha la sua idea ed il suo metro di giudizio. Personalmente ho spiegato perchè secondo me Paolo é stato un giocatore superiore.

p.s. Vorrei tanto poterti scrivere che non ho mai visto giocare Baresi, credimi


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Novembre 2018)

Io non posso votare in questo sondaggio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Novembre 2018)

Mi è venuta l'idea di questo sondaggio dopo essermi imbattuto in questo video:






Il miglior video su Baresi che abbia mai visto, credo. Sono rimasto folgorato.


----------



## singer (14 Novembre 2018)

Premetto: ho visto giocare entrambi. Scelta difficilissima, però ho votato Baresi perché lo considero non inferiore a Maldini quanto a rendimento complessivo sul campo, ma superiore quanto a carisma. 
Per capirci, dubito che con lui in campo il Milan avrebbe avuto quelle amnesie tipo La Coruna o Istanbul


----------



## wildfrank (14 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi è venuta l'idea di questo sondaggio dopo essermi imbattuto in questo video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immenso Franz....ho amato Paolo, ma Franz.........


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi è venuta l'idea di questo sondaggio dopo essermi imbattuto in questo video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dopo il video ciao...
Se qln riesce a votare Maldini dopo aver visto il video... che inizia col suo addio al calcio... non so più cosa dire!! Riguardandolo ho ricordato la sensazione che a san siro avevano tutti... sembrava a tutti che stesse finendo direttamente il calcio! Non stava smettendo solo un calciatore bensì era la fine di un'era (a mio parere la migliore) fatta ancora di bandiere, di rispetto sul campo senza la var e le odierne tecnologie, in poche parole, la fine del calcio come vero sport.
Poi si è arrivati allo strano professionismo odierno, tanta gente bravissima a giocare ma... molto meno vera, spesso costruita, social, ecc ecc.
Franco Baresi rappresentava la vecchia era... non solo per noi milanisti ma anche per tutti gli italiani che avevano tifato per lui quando indossava la maglia della nazionale ed in generale di tutti gli sportivi.


----------



## bmb (15 Novembre 2018)

Potrei votare uno piuttosto che l'altro solo col lancio della monetina.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Grazie. Diciamo che non avendo avuto la fortuna di vedere giocare Baresi, e aver visto Maldini comunque solo negli ultimi 10 anni sono molto curioso. Come ho detto prima piu che di sapere chi era il migliore (cosa secondo me difficile da giudicare), conoscere di entrambi i punti di forza, i punti deboli e metterli a confronto. Ai piu senior vorrei chiedere anche: se doveste consigliare una partita del Milan di Baresi da guardare in cui quest'ultimo è stato eccezionale, *quale consigliereste*?



Real Madrid - Milan 1-1 , 5 Aprile 1989


----------



## sunburn (15 Novembre 2018)

Baresi aveva tecnica, velocità, capacità di anticipo, carisma nel guidare la difesa, visione di gioco(adesso molti sbavano per i _lancidibonucci_, ma Baresi li faceva già trent'anni fa!) ecc. 
L'immensità di Baresi sta in questo: in un calcio caratterizzato da difensori trattori, lui è stato il prototipo del difensore ideale di oggi con trent'anni di anticipo. 
Nel calcio di oggi potrebbe giocare indifferentemente sia come difensore centrale sia come regista davanti alla difesa. 

A livello affettivo, Baresi e Maldini per me sono pari. A livello tecnico, a mio parere, "vince" Baresi.


----------



## EmmePi (15 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Creo questo sondaggio perché vorrei aprire questo confronto, per chi ha avuto la fortuna di averli visti giocare entrambi, su chi secondo voi è il migliore tra i due Capitani storici del Milan.
> I termini di paragone sono tutti: dalle caratteristiche tecniche a quelle umane.



Non esiste:

Un capitano... c'è solo un capitanoooooooo


----------



## EmmePi (15 Novembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ti prego, scrivilo che non hai mai visto giocare Baresi, scrivilo. Per piacere.



Sono daccordo, molti potrebbero dire Maldini per averlo visto giocare, ma chi ha visto entrambi non può avere dubbi...
Inoltre non scordiamo che Baresi, nonostante molte offerte, rimase a guidare il Milan in B. Non so se Maldini lo avrebbe fatto...


----------



## Black (15 Novembre 2018)

anche solo per il valore affettivo non posso dire di prevalere uno all'altro. Ma vorrei anche evidenziare il fatto che parliamo di 2 giocatori diversi. Se proprio devo dire qualcosa potrei dire che Baresi era superiore come difensore, ma Paolo ha giocato ad alti livelli forse più a lungo di lui.
comunque per me è pareggio.


----------



## Manue (15 Novembre 2018)

Io scelgo entrambi, è come chiedermi di fare una scelta tra 2 figli... 
Entrambi leader, entrambi mai tirati indietro, entrambi i migliori nei loro ruoli...

Dico solo che dovrebbero fare scuola con le vecchie videocassette, mostrargli cosa vuol dire fare il centrale, come accorciava Baresi, come tatticamente era sempre nel posto giusto e come comandava la linea difensiva...
mostrargli cosa vuol dire fare il terzino dinamico, a tutta fascia, con gamba, forza, tecnica e testa alta.... uscendo dal campo sfinito e non neanche sudato.

Bel sondaggio, ma dal voto impossibile per me, sono entrambi sul gradino più alto del podio


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2018)

Potremmo uscire dall'imbarazzo con un comodo ' baresi è stato il centrale/libero più forte, maldini invece il difensore più forte'.
Nell'immaginario di noi tutti Baresi è stato qualcosa di inarrivabile perchè aveva tutto ma proprio tutto ciò che si richiedeva al vecchio libero, anzi kaiser era il 6 per antonomasia.
Come però ho già scritto nel mio primo post nella discussione è anche doveroso sottolineare l'evoluzione di paolo che con sacchi gioca da terzino arando la fascia per 90' partendo sempre in sovrapposizione, con capello diviene un terzino tattico e con ancelotti infine un meraviglioso centrale di difesa.
L'evoluzione di paolo, la sua duttilità, la sua longevità che gli hanno consentito di giocare anche nel calcio più moderno mi fanno propendere per il nostro numero 3 nella difficilissima scelta.
Ma , ripeto : nel ruolo di 6 baresi è stato il maradona dei' liberi'. Un fenomeno.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Grazie. Diciamo che non avendo avuto la fortuna di vedere giocare Baresi, e aver visto Maldini comunque solo negli ultimi 10 anni sono molto curioso. Come ho detto prima piu che di sapere chi era il migliore (cosa secondo me difficile da giudicare), conoscere di entrambi i punti di forza, i punti deboli e metterli a confronto. Ai piu senior vorrei chiedere anche: se doveste consigliare una partita del Milan di Baresi da guardare in cui quest'ultimo è stato eccezionale, quale consigliereste?



Baresi dal 88 al 94 è stato il giocatore più forte del mondo. Gli altri difensori nemmeno venivano messi a paragone con lui. Proprio, ripeto, nemmeno venivano azzardati paragoni!
Però nel gioco estremo di Sacchi qualche volta rischiava con la linea del fuorigioco a metà campo...

Partite da suggerire in particolare diventa difficile. Nella stagione 93-94 facemmo tre vittorie esterne in un mese con Roma Lazio e Juventus dove la difesa davvero toccò l'apice in termini di organizzazione e Baresi ovviamente spiccava. Era il periodo del record di imbattibilità di Rossi.

Però per me l'apice da un punto di vista individuale di Baresi restano i mondiali di Italia 90, dove davvero fece delle prestazioni fuori da ogni parametro nella storia del calcio. Non giocava infatti nel suo Milan, con gli automatismi perfetti di Sacchi e dopo Capello, ma in un gioco dove veniva dato tanto risalto al peso individuale e lui giocava da libero in modo più classico. Se ti riguardi quelle partite ti rendi conto facilmente che parliamo del più forte difensore della storia del calcio, perchè Baresi in campo era dominante e insuperabile per chiunque. Soprattutto negli uno contro uno a campo aperto era uno spettacolo.

Con questo io non lo preferisco a Maldini ripeto. Per me tra i due è una scelta impossibile, semplicemente.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (15 Novembre 2018)

Sicuramente Maldini. Più completo, e con un talento più grande


----------



## Schism75 (15 Novembre 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Franco è stato il mio Capitano. Il simbolo del Milan "povero" della mia infanzia ed il mio primo amore calcistico. Forse Paolo in assoluto ha toccato vertici persino più elevati ma il carisma, la leadership silenziosa ma assoluta di Baresi restano per quanto mi riguarda inarrivabili. Sulla longevità ed il mantenimento degli standard non sono sinceramente concorde. Gli ultimi 3 anni di Maldini si sono dal mio (sofferto) punto di vista "trascinati" in manera piuttosto forzata. Perso completamente lo stacco nel gioco aereo ed abbastanza "piantato" quanto a reattività, ritengo abbia procrastinato eccessivamente un ritiro che sarebbe stato perfettamente calibrato sul trionfale epilogo della finale di Manchester.



Anche Baresi da dopo il 1994 non aveva più scatto ed era protetto da Desailly. Mi ricordo l'ultima stagione nel 1997, quella dell'1-6 contro la Juventus sinceramente imbarazzante per la storia del capitano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2018)

Due giocatori assurdi, ma il dico su tutti Maldini.
Maldini perché ha avuto il coraggio di dire sempre la sua. Maldini perché non ha avuto paura di andare contro quegli ultras indegni che dissero cose atroci dopo Istanbul. Maldini perché fin da quando Galliani era sulla cresta dell'onda e quindi super intoccabile, aveva capito quale elemento losco fosse e non risparmiò critiche a lui. Maldini perché non è stato lo schiavetto di nessuno e perché ha reagito da signore a quel boicottaggio organizzato da Galliani e ultras il giorno del suo ritiro. 
Maldini perché è semplicemente Paolo Maldini, il miglior difensore della storia di questo sport ed il miglior giocatore e capitano ad aver indossato la gloriosa maglia del Milan. 

Per chi ci vede una critica e Baresi, non lo è. È stato un Dio. Questo però è un elogio a Maldini, che è come se fosse il padre di quel Dio. Giusto per far capire la poca differenza sportiva che vedo tra i due.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Novembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Due giocatori assurdi, ma il dico su tutti Maldini.
> Maldini perché ha avuto il coraggio di dire sempre la sua. Maldini perché non ha avuto paura di andare contro quegli ultras indegni che dissero cose atroci dopo Istanbul. Maldini perché fin da quando Galliani era sulla cresta dell'onda e quindi super intoccabile, aveva capito quale elemento losco fosse e non risparmiò critiche a lui. Maldini perché non è stato lo schiavetto di nessuno e perché ha reagito da signore a quel boicottaggio organizzato da Galliani e ultras il giorno del suo ritiro.
> Maldini perché è semplicemente Paolo Maldini, il miglior difensore della storia di questo sport ed il miglior giocatore e capitano ad aver indossato la gloriosa maglia del Milan.
> 
> Per chi ci vede una critica e Baresi, non lo è. È stato un Dio. Questo però è un elogio a Maldini, che è come se fosse il padre di quel Dio. Giusto per far capire la poca differenza sportiva che vedo tra i due.



E dopo quello sugli infortuni, secondo post perfetto consecutivo


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (20 Novembre 2018)

Reputo Maldini uno dei piu forti sempre e ne ho la massima stima, tuttavia Baresi credo sia inarrivabile.
In una delle difese piu forti della storia del calcio lui era il capitano, il condottiero, l'esempio che i colleghi di reparto seguivano.

Al di la della tecnica assolutamente sopra la media per un difensore, aveva una lettura dell'azione fuori dal normale che gli permetteva di sfruttare la sua forza negli anticipi e nei recuperi, nonchè guidare il fuorigioco che è stato uno dei vari cavalli di battaglia di quel Milan.

Ci sono stati apici della sua carriera in cui seriamente sembrava potesse difendere da solo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2018)

Baresi è il DIFENSORE. Cioè quando pensi ad un centrale difensivo (oggi ovviamente tale ruolo ha parametri diversi rispetto al suo tempo, anche se è stato il precursore del difensore moderno), non puoi che pensare a lui. Maldini invece è stato semplicemente il più forte laterale sinistro della storia del calcio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Franco è stato il mio Capitano. Il simbolo del Milan "povero" della mia infanzia ed il mio primo amore calcistico. Forse Paolo in assoluto ha toccato vertici persino più elevati ma il carisma, la leadership silenziosa ma assoluta di Baresi restano per quanto mi riguarda inarrivabili. Sulla longevità ed il mantenimento degli standard non sono sinceramente concorde. Gli ultimi 3 anni di Maldini si sono dal mio (sofferto) punto di vista "trascinati" in manera piuttosto forzata. Perso completamente lo stacco nel gioco aereo ed abbastanza "piantato" quanto a reattività, *ritengo abbia procrastinato eccessivamente un ritiro che sarebbe stato perfettamente calibrato sul trionfale epilogo della finale di Manchester*.



Maldini ritirato dopo Manchester?? 

Ma perché avrebbe dovuto ritirarsi a 35 anni all'apice della forma fisica?? Ha giocato altre 2 finali di champions da protagonista assoluto..nel 2007 ha alzato champions e mondiale da capitano..

Io me lo ricordo ancora nel 2008, nella sua ultima gara in champions contro l'Arsenal, spararsi un cost to cost senza che lo potessero fermare..gara perfetta la sua marcando gente che potevano essere suoi figli..

Un monumento del calcio..

Per me Baresi è stato il Milan, Maldini il calcio


----------



## Nils (20 Novembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Baresi è il DIFENSORE*. Cioè quando pensi ad un centrale difensivo (oggi ovviamente tale ruolo ha parametri diversi rispetto al suo tempo, anche se è stato il precursore del difensore moderno), non puoi che pensare a lui. Maldini invece è stato semplicemente il più forte laterale sinistro della storia del calcio.



Trovo la definizione troppo riduttiva per descrivere Baresi, non lo si può etichettare come un difensore, nemmeno come il migliore del mondo.

Lui rientra in una categoria a parte di fenomeni, in cui si possono inserire miti come Scirea o Beckenbauer,
per il contributo che dava in campo alla costruzione della manovra, perfino l'essere un grandissimo difensore è secondario.

SI potrebbe dire lo stesso per Maldini, ma nella storia del calcio vi sono stati più esempi di terzini in grado di dare un contributo fenomenale anche in avanti,
mentre per i centrali di difesa è un anomalia riservata a pochissimi eletti.
Baresi per anni è stato il vero regista del Milan, tutte le azioni passavano da lui, questo già in tenera età, ben prima dell'avvento di Sacchi.


----------



## showtaarabt (20 Novembre 2018)

6 per sempre Franco Baresi


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Novembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Grazie. Diciamo che non avendo avuto la fortuna di vedere giocare Baresi, e aver visto Maldini comunque solo negli ultimi 10 anni sono molto curioso. Come ho detto prima piu che di sapere chi era il migliore (cosa secondo me difficile da giudicare), conoscere di entrambi i punti di forza, i punti deboli e metterli a confronto. Ai piu senior vorrei chiedere anche: se doveste consigliare una partita del Milan di Baresi da guardare in cui quest'ultimo è stato eccezionale, quale consigliereste?



Stella Rossa-Milan (la ripetizione, ovviamente). Qualsiasi partita della Coppa Campioni 1988-89 (media voto di Lodovico Maradona, per me miglior giornalista di calcio degli ultimi 30 anni, tra l'8 e l'8,5).
Qualsiasi partita degli Europei 88 o Mondiali 90.

Immagina il difensore più veloce di sempre (lo era, prima di invecchiare; lo sprint sui 15-20 metri, quello importante per un difensore, assolutamente bruciante) con la tecnica di un centrocampista. Immagina un difensore che non sbaglia un intervento difensivo, un anticipo, per mesi e mesi. Che guida i movimenti della difesa più grande di tutti i tempi. E che esce palla al piede, dribblando avversari con nonchalance assoluta. 

Franco Baresi non si può nemmeno descrivere, andava visto dal vivo. Che vi siete persi!


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Stella Rossa-Milan (la ripetizione, ovviamente). Qualsiasi partita della Coppa Campioni 1988-89 (media voto di Lodovico Maradona, per me miglior giornalista di calcio degli ultimi 30 anni, tra l'8 e l'8,5).
> Qualsiasi partita degli Europei 88 o Mondiali 90.
> 
> Immagina il difensore più veloce di sempre (lo era, prima di invecchiare; lo sprint sui 15-20 metri, quello importante per un difensore, assolutamente bruciante) con la tecnica di un centrocampista. Immagina un difensore che non sbaglia un intervento difensivo, un anticipo, per mesi e mesi. Che guida i movimenti della difesa più grande di tutti i tempi. E che esce palla al piede, dribblando avversari con nonchalance assoluta.
> ...



Lodovico Maradei, non Maradona. Anche se per me è stato realmente il Maradona dei cronisti calcistici.


----------



## Djici (20 Novembre 2018)

Comunque scegliere tra Baresi e Maldini è come scegliere tra il padre e la madre.
Non ha senso. Chi è cresciuto con Baresi dice Baresi. I più giovani invece dicono Maldini.

2 giocatori fenomenali. Tra i migliori di sempre. Non molto distante ci metto pure Nesta.


----------



## Lambro (20 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Comunque scegliere tra Baresi e Maldini è come scegliere tra il padre e la madre.
> Non ha senso. Chi è cresciuto con Baresi dice Baresi. I più giovani invece dicono Maldini.
> 
> 2 giocatori fenomenali. Tra i migliori di sempre. Non molto distante ci metto pure Nesta.



Io credo che la maginot del Milan di Sacchi/Capello , Tassotti/Baresi/Costacurta/Maldini e F.Galli come primo sostituto non abbia paragoni nella storia del calcio, quantomeno di quello che io ho visto coi miei occhi dai primi anni 80 ad oggi.
Ma Nesta ci sarebbe stato benissimo, come pure Cafù, gli altri due incommensurabili fuoriclasse del reparto difensivo che abbiamo mai avuto.


----------



## Pivellino (20 Novembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io credo che la maginot del Milan di Sacchi/Capello , Tassotti/Baresi/Costacurta/Maldini e F.Galli come primo sostituto non abbia paragoni nella storia del calcio, quantomeno di quello che io ho visto coi miei occhi dai primi anni 80 ad oggi.
> Ma Nesta ci sarebbe stato benissimo, come pure Cafù, gli altri due incommensurabili fuoriclasse del reparto difensivo che abbiamo mai avuto.



Stam


----------



## Lambro (20 Novembre 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Stam



Fortissimo, imho non al livello degli altri, ma fortissimo se paragonato alla pena attuale che abbiamo


----------



## mil77 (20 Novembre 2018)

C'è solo un capitano! Franco Baresi 6.


----------



## Milancholy (25 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Maldini ritirato dopo Manchester??
> 
> Ma perché avrebbe dovuto ritirarsi a 35 anni all'apice della forma fisica?? Ha giocato altre 2 finali di champions da protagonista assoluto..nel 2007 ha alzato champions e mondiale da capitano..
> 
> ...



Lapsus mio. Ho scritto Manchester... rivolgendo la mente ad Atene 2007. Alla chiusura perfetta del "contorto" cerchio disegnato dal destino.


----------

